# RAT on my android phone



## hellodolly (Mar 5, 2014)

Someone spoofed the email address of someone I regularly email and sent me an email with RAT malware. I contacted the person who's email address it was and they said they didn't send it.

I opened an email on my phone and someone was on my phone wihin 2 minutes. I was writing an email and they deleted the email address of one of my recipients.

I heard that doing a factory reset does not delete everything, if anything.

How can I clean my android smartphone so this malware is gone? It seems like the only way is to buy a new phone.

I have an lg 4.1.2 android. I ran a new version of malwarebytes but it didn't find anything. 

Are there any tests you can run or simply removal software?

HD


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

we cannot help with android malware in the virus forum which is for windows viruses & malware only 
Moved to android forum


----------



## askey127 (Dec 22, 2006)

I am not an expert on this subject, but this anti-malware for Android is highly recommended:
http://www.eset.com/us/home/products/mobile-security-android/


----------

